# Today at Ardingly



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

Really very poor, watch wise, at Ardingly today. Nothing much at all, and what there was turned out to be either in poor condition or overpriced.

My one and only purchase was this Soviet clock for Â£25. This clock is one solidly built item - it's heavy









Link to album of 7 pics below

http://uk.f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ian.fo....src=ph&.view=t

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad I did'nt travel then.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Interesting clock Foggy.

Any idea of its history, what are the red segments for?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Paul

Here's what my friend Maurice has told me about it



> It's a Soviet 5-ChM ship clock made by Vostok in Chistopol. They're more commonly seen these days with a head on image of a submarine and "ÃŠÃ®Ã¬Ã Ã­Ã¤Ã¨Ã°Ã±ÃªÃ¨Ã¥" (Komandirskie) in script.
> 
> It has a cast aluminium alloy case with a heavy glass cover, the winding key is used to lock/unlock the door. The 12 jewel movement is both precise and robust, has a horizontal screwed balance, runs at 18,000bph. Power reserve is at least 7 days and there's a regulator pointer at 12 for minor adjustments. You need to remove the hands and dial in order to remove the movement from the case. The markings on the case are the manufacturing date at 1 (Feb 83), serial number at 5 (6692) and model number at 7 (5Ã-ÃŒ3). The '3' presumably signifies the radio room dial.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Looked out this morning and its raining.

No Ardingly for me!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Foggy

Great stuff! Thanks for all the info, I bet it's got a loud tick! can't get over how noisy the Mig cockpit clock sitting on my mantelpiece at home is. Quite intrusive sometimes and other times quite relaxing .......... weird!

To change the topic somewhat, could you email me please? My emails to you keep getting returned, it's about those military watches you sent me pictures of.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Foggy.

Nice clock, I have several similar all based on the same movement. Funnily enough, I always wind them together and always, without fail, they all run down and stop within 3 minutes of each other, quite uncanny.

Pauluspaulo,

The red markings are for radio operators use, they signify times (usually 3 minutes per quater hour, when radio silence was observed in order to listen for distress or emegency calls.

There should be similar marking at 9 and 3 oclock.

Roger


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roger

Interesting to know, many thanks for the info. Surely distress calls can happen any time though and not just in a 3 minute period past each quarter hour??

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

The system is a "throw-back" to the early days of radio at sea, when spark transmitters were common and when most of the traffic was conducted on a single requency. This time was supposed to be observed by all operators in case the emergency call was blocked by stronger transmissions. The system fell into obsolescence some while ago, and now, with digital and satellite coms, it is not needed or observed??

Roger


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Good info, Roger - thanks.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Foggy,

Enjoy the clock, I am a fan of those particular movements.

PS Do the red markings look original? I have known them to be added later whilst in use by end customer.

Roger


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Roger

Thanks.

Yep, I'm certain the red segments have been added post-factory. For 25 quid though, I couldn't leave it behind









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Yes, Foggy.

Good buy for Â£25...I would certainly have bought it.

Roger


----------

